# Cool Bee/Tiger Shrimp breeding Chart



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Courtesy of Crystal Red Shrimp Breeding guide page on Facebook:
(Link https://www.facebook.com/shrimpguide)


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I really like some of the new colour morphs/types of shrimp being produced. There is a thread on another forum that lists new colour morphs being created and some of them are beautiful. 

I really like red rili shrimp, but I am a serial shrimp killer and shrimp can be ridiculously expensive here because even cherry shrimp are technically not allowed and new types have to be illegally smuggled in.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That's really neat! Thanks for sharing! I've always wondered just how they were related. I love red tigers and crystal reds! Shame red tigers are kinda hard to find.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I really like some of the new colour morphs/types of shrimp being produced. There is a thread on another forum that lists new colour morphs being created and some of them are beautiful.
> 
> I really like red rili shrimp, but I am a serial shrimp killer and shrimp can be ridiculously expensive here because even cherry shrimp are technically not allowed and new types have to be illegally smuggled in.


i saw some photos of the royal blue and i drooled over them. too bad cannot afford them...


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

*drools* I love blue bolts.


----------

